# Want to ask my doctor for Xanax...



## when will we be new skin (Aug 18, 2009)

...without appearing to be drug seeking?

I know there's no way to know for sure about people but I only want to try Xanax on an as-needed basis. I am doing fairly well with moderate triggers of my anxiety but other things like public speaking are really bad. I don't get panic attacks, I told my doctor this almost a year ago... however, I do get so anxious that my physical symptoms pretty much prevent me from even getting a word out. I am starting school this week and want to see if Xanax will help me in those situations.

So what do I say to my doctor? I have an appointment on Wednesday. I don't think I should outright say, "I want to try Xanax for public speaking." should I? Even though that is basically the truth...


----------



## Chrisalone (Aug 24, 2009)

I had a hard time convincing my family doctor I needed a benzo for my anxiety . He wouldn't give it to me . My anxiety got so bad I had to see
my Psychiatrist about it . I actually couldn't wait , so I called her up
on the phone and told her what I was going through and she immediately
put me on lorazepam . Been on it ever since . As needed basis ?
Believe me , it is as needed , everyday. :afr


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

DO NOT USE XANAX, its the worst benzo to choose from, use Ativan (Lorazepam)


----------



## OIF Vet (Jan 23, 2012)

*Xanax*

A great many people say Xanax is the worst of all benzos. This may be true for some, and chances are if it is true for you it is because you abused it or had an allergic reaction, ect. Some say pain meds like Oxycotin are the devil but for people with serious pain it works miracles. In my case I returned from the war with severe PTSD. According to Wikipedia Xanax is not great for treating it. In my case it has worked wonders! First they had me on Lorazapam, which did nothing, then Valium, which interfered with my cognitive thinking. (Sucks when your a student with anxiety.) Then they put me on Xanax, next step was Clonazapam. Everybody has their own unique body chemistry and living a life with a permanent anxiety disorder is a process of elimination. It took me a long time of trial and error before I found a combo to stop my panic attacks in the day and help me sleep at night. For me Xanax kept me from suicide. I go to the VA so they pretty much know I am a permanent nut job. For those who hate it, hey, to each his own. For those considering it I hope you can use it wisely and it helps you as much as it has me and my war buddies.

Best Wishes.


----------



## SeanMcAndrew (Dec 22, 2011)

I know the feeling, I actually almost had a panic attack asking him for xanax. Ironic eh? I was nervous because my parents forced me to go to the hospital when they thought i had taken too many lorazepam(3mg, pssh). So since then he has taken me off Adderall(which sucks because it was working wonders) and only gives me limited amounts of xanax. I suppose that's for the better because I went on a 2 week benzo spree and even from that stopping them was a very bad physical feeling.


----------

